# Ultra Short Throw



## cloudbuster (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello,

Can you guys recommend a UST projector for PC video games mostly MMO, some movies and TV.
I looked at this:
LG PF1000UW, LG HF85JA, Philips HDP2510 Screeneo 2.0 and Optoma GT5500 or Epson EH-LS100 any recommendations.

I would like to stay at or under 2K not counting the screen.

Thanks.


----------

